# 2ter ring



## dorschfisher (19. August 2007)

hallo
Mir ist was total blödes passiert ,ald ich vom angeln zurückkam hab ich mit mit dem fahhrad hingepackt weil der kescher zwischen die speichen kam :q und dann ist beim 2ten ring innen dieser keramikring rausgegangen und ich hatte auch schon einige leute gefragt und einige hatten gesagt das ist nicht schlimm und andere hatten gesagt das dort die schnur reißen könnte
und nun wollte ich euch fragen was ich machen soll also so lassen oder zu angellanden gehen und neu ranmachen lassen


----------



## Steffen90 (19. August 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

fang erstmal an nen paar satzzeichen zu benutzen!!!! der text lässt sich so echt ******* lesen!
geh in einen angelladen und lass dir nen neuen ring drauf machen! bzw. wäg ab ob sich das bei deiner rute noch lohnt! ohne die ringeinlage scheuert dort die schnur auf und reist!


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

und was würde das kosten???


----------



## Steffen90 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

frag im angelladen nach!


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

und ca.?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

looooooooooooooool


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

3000 euro....#d


----------



## Feeder-Freak (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Mehrwertsteuer kommt auch noch dazu...


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

´n appel und´n ei...frag einfach nach....ist das soooo schwer....


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

ca. 3500 euro...inkl. reparaturzeit !


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

sagt mal ehrlich was das ca kostet


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

4,28 plus 19% MwSt....hoffe es ist nicht mehr kaputt gegangen beim sturz....


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

lol...Andre da bin ich mir nicht so sicher


----------



## esox_105 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



andre23 schrieb:


> 4,28 plus 19% MwSt....hoffe es ist nicht mehr kaputt gegangen beim sturz....


 

... doch, ist es ...  :m


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

also ca 5euro


----------



## LUKA$ (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

ungefähr 1-3€ packt dir nen fünfer ein und du bisst auf der sicheren seite !!!!|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Ich hoffe es bleiben keine Folgeschäden. |supergri


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

geh halt fragen....ist es denn so schwer ??? #d ich muss mich zurück halten...mein armes herz...*herzstechen*


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es bleiben keine Folgeschäden. |supergri



die im laden richten das schon...sind doch spezi´s:m


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

gut nachher kostet das 30euro oder so


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Pack schon mal den Defibrilator für den Froschi aus


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

aber in froschgröße :q


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> gut nachher kostet das 30euro oder so


 
Jung, wenn das ´ne 12.000€ Rute ist dann wirste wohl auch 30€ bezahlen. |supergri


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Je nach Rute..würde ich mir direkt ne neue kaufen


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

die hatte 80euro gekostet


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

diesen keramikring brauchen die ja eigendlich nur einkleben


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Joar mit Kaugummi


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> diesen keramikring brauchen die ja eigendlich nur einkleben


 
Was du was du am besten machst.

Geh zu Muddi lass dir 20€ geben, schnapp dir die Rute und fahr in Angelladen und lass das reparieren, die machen das nicht zum Ersten mal und die wissen was sie machen.
Das was über bleibt investierst du in Gummifische, Stahlvorfächer und co.
Einverstanden?


----------



## esox_105 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

... hier ein Vorschlag, der überhaupt nichts kostet ... mach doch die anderen Ringeinlagen auch kaputt und angele ohne die Einlagen ... :m


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Was du was du am besten machst.
> 
> Geh zu Muddi lass dir 20€ geben, schnapp dir die Rute und fahr in Angelladen und lass das reparieren, die machen das nicht zum Ersten mal und die wissen was sie machen.
> Das was über bleibt investierst du in Gummifische, Stahlvorfächer und co.
> Einverstanden?


okay


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> okay


Na dann gutes gelingen.


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

biste sicher das das der zweite ring ist...nicht das du dich verzählt hast...weil der 2te ring doppelt so viel kostet wie der erste...wenns der 3te ist kost das 3 mal so viel |supergri


----------



## Stefan6 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Das was über bleibt investierst du in Gummifische, Stahlvorfächer und co.
> Einverstanden?


Da kann er doch garnix mit anfangen,muß er erst wieder hier fragen gehen,hüüüülllfffeeee


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

jop...vllt weis er gar nicht was das alles ist !!! |kopfkrat


----------



## dorschfisher (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> Na dann gutes gelingen.


machen die dass denn gleich oder soll ich mit die angel so nach 2tagen abholen???


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Stefan6 schrieb:


> Da kann er doch garnix mit anfangen,muß er erst wieder hier fragen gehen,hüüüülllfffeeee


 
Mist das hab ich ja ganz und gar vergessen. #q

Achja und der Tipp kostet 500€ :q


----------



## LUKA$ (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Was du was du am besten machst.

Geh zu Muddi lass dir 20€ geben, schnapp dir die Rute und fahr in Angelladen und lass das reparieren, die machen das nicht zum Ersten mal und die wissen was sie machen.
Das was über bleibt investierst du in Gummifische, Stahlvorfächer und co.
Einverstanden?   ( Das zitieren funzt nich)



Und sag uns hinterher was alles gekostet hat das wir beim nächsten mal keinen Thread aufmachen müssen wenn wir wissen wollen was ein Gummifisch oder Stahlvorfach kostet#d:q|uhoh:


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Boahr..junge..du gehst hin und der sagt dir dann wann du sie wieder bekommst...


----------



## dramone (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

schau mal hier nach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1741435#post1741435

geht wirklich sauber und schnell, ohne dass du den ring von der rute nehmen musst...


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

ich werf mich hintern zug....einfach køstlich....


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



andre23 schrieb:


> ich werf mich hintern zug....einfach køstlich....


 
und dumme werfen sich davor.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Oder halten ihre Rute drunter


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

*grins* da haste recht |supergri


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Aber mich anmachen, wenn ich in Kritisiere#d


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Karpfenkilla@tobi schrieb:


> und dumme werfen sich davor.



oder super schlaue...damit sie es nicht mehr ertragen muessen....:q:q:q


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Tja mit 15 versteht man noch keine Ironie bzw. kann lesen das ich schrieb das es nur Ironie war...


----------



## Stefan6 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> machen die dass denn gleich oder soll ich mit die angel so nach 2tagen abholen???


Unmögliches erledigen die sofort,reperaturen dauern etwas länger:m


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

du bist auch ned viel älter.....aber sogar ich mit 13 konnte das dick und fett lesen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Froschi..du bist ja auch Schlau......


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

u...u...und grün !


----------



## andre23 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

eventuell helfen stuetzræder beim næchsten mal prophylaktisch...sollte aber jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden...

...zumindest spart man die kosten fuer den ring....


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

und man kann nicht umfallen...was gößere schäden wie in diesem fall verhindern.....ich mein an der rute


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

loooooooooooool....Ich dachte immer den Fahrradführerschein macht man in der Grundschule


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

scheinbar nicht...


----------



## Karpfenkilla@tobi (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



andre23 schrieb:


> eventuell helfen stuetzræder beim næchsten mal prophylaktisch...sollte aber jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden...
> 
> ...zumindest spart man die kosten fuer den ring....


 

Das wäre eine gute investition.
Kosten aufen Flohmarkt rund 3€
20€-3€ macht pimaldaumen 26,98€

Man spart also 26,98€ und die Nerven des Angelgerätefachverkäufers.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Der hat bestimmt schon Hausverbot...


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

looooooooooool....die armen ladenbesitzer ...die haben bestimmt auch herzprobleme


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

wenn du ganz net bist und ganz brav fragst und noch unschuldig jung schausend dem händler das missgeschick erklärst dann kriegst du die reperatur vielleicht sogar umsonst... wenn net sag ich mal ca. 5EUR!


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Mit nem Dreirad kippt man nicht um


----------



## Bullfrog (2. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

der würds auch noch hinbekommen....am besten ein bobbycar.....:q


----------



## dorschfisher (10. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

ich war im angelladen unde hab die hingebracht da haben die gesagt das kostet so um die 18euro weil die jetz nen ganz neuen ring ranmachen,die angel soll ich am mittwoch wieder abholen


----------



## LUKA$ (10. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Da ham se dich aber gut über´s ohr gehauen|rolleyes guck ma innen angelkatalog was da ein ring kostet...1-3€  dann hollst du dir noch ein bisschen Komponentenkleber oder Sekundenkleber den tropfen kleber kannst du dir ja denken was das kostet.
Dann enfernst du den alten ring schleifst das ganze ein bisschen ab und klebst den neuen wieder an ...:g


----------



## Käptn Nemo (10. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*



Henning Lorenzen schrieb:


> Mit nem Dreirad kippt man nicht um


|kopfkrat bist du dir da sicher?|kopfkrat


----------



## dorschfisher (10. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

ja,aber ist ja jetz auch egal haupsache die angel wird wieder heil


----------



## dorschfisher (16. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

das is voll sch...e ich hatte doch die angel abgegeben hab sie denn auch wieder abgeholt aber die haben da kein neuen ring rein gemacht die hatten mir gesagt das ich mir ne andere angel kaufen soll weil sich das bei der angel nichtmehr lohnt 
kann man diesen keramik ring nich einfach nur reinkleben,ich hab den da wieder reingemacht das hält auch,aber ich hab angst das der beim angeln rausfällt und der denn weg ist


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Wie viel hat denn die Rute gekostet??? Wenn sie nämlich nur 30 Euro gekostet hat würde ich mir einfach ne neue kaufen. Aber wenn du den Ring einfach wieder einklebst dann wird das höchstens zwie mal angeln aushalten dann ist der auch wieder ab...


----------



## Kaljan (16. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

ich denke mal das is ne angel von opa. 
wenn sie dir schon sagen, dass es sich nicht lohnt , dann denk ich mal wird es auch stimmen . 
Man würde ja nicht bei einem auto , das einen totalschaden hat , das alles nochmal reparieren lassen. 
Also wenn du der meinung bist , dass es sich noch lohnt, obwohl die bei angelladen sagen, dass es sich nicht! lohnt , dann ist nicht nur der 2te ring beim sturz putt gegangen , sondern noch was anderes |kopfkrat:q


----------



## dorschfisher (16. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

die angel hat 80euro gekostet
denn geh ich mal in ein anderen angelladen die sollen den da nur einkleben und denn nich gleich nen neuen ring ranmachen


----------



## woernser1965 (16. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

Schreib mal was für ne Rute es ist. Name ...Länge..Wurfgewicht.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand was passendes dafür zuhause...........|wavey:


----------



## dorschfisher (17. September 2007)

*AW: 2ter ring*

da steht rojan allround stringray rxt up to 60g wg 300cm


----------

